# RS package installed on a Cruze LS?



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a used Cruze and I'm finding several LS models in my price range. I really like the way the RS package looks and I'm curious what it would take to install the RS package on an LS model? From looking at pictures online, it seems the only real challenge would be the front fashia. The side ground effects and rear spoiler should be easy. Does anyone have experience with this? Good idea or bad idea?

I'm seeing a big price different between the used LS models and the other models with the RS package, thats why I'm considering going this route.


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

i think your biggest task would be the installation of the fog lights


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DeanHensler said:


> I'm seeing a big price different between the used LS models and the other models with the RS package, thats why I'm considering going this route.


There is a reason the LS is allot cheaper, it has the 1.8L engine, not the 1.4turbo. Also it would cost you way more to build a RS than to just buy one. Front & Rear bumper covers, spoiler, side skirts, foglights & probably painted to match. 

Side Note: the 1.8L has a timing belt that needs to be replaced(owners manual says 97,000miles), since the 1.4T has a lifetime timing chain it actually should have a lower maintenance cost to drive.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the side note. That is very valuable information.

Were there any significant changes between the 2011 an 2012 LT models?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DeanHensler said:


> Thanks for the side note. That is very valuable information.
> 
> Were there any significant changes between the 2011 an 2012 LT models?


most significant would be the change in final drive gearing in the automatic trans. hwy mpg went up from 36mpg to 38mpg. I have a 2012 so i cant say for sure but some users say the 2012 shifts a bit nicer.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

Can someone tell me why this RS doesn't have the RS nose on it? Chevrolet : Cruze RS Sport Chevrolet : Cruze RS Sport | eBay

Is this normal? The whole reason I like the RS is because of the nose.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DeanHensler said:


> Can someone tell me why this RS doesn't have the RS nose on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



homemade. The RS badge looks a bit off(font) & its also missing the rear lowered looking RS bumper cover. My guess they wanted an RS & added just a badge & side pieces.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

spacedout said:


> homemade. The RS badge looks a bit off(font) & its also missing the rear lowered looking RS bumper cover. My guess they wanted an RS & added just a badge & side pieces.


It also does not have the "upgraded" gauge cluster on the interior. Definitely someone who bought an LT and wanted the RS pkg after they purchased the car and just added the RS badges and side skirts.


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

" LT model, not the basic LS. 1.4 liter Turbo and 6 speed automatic rated at 38 mpg hwy.
RS Sport upgrade includes Rear Spoiler, Rocker Panels, and Chrome Door Handles" 

He says it in the ad?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

RS package does not come with the chrome door handles, its a stand alone option(dealer installed) or comes standard on the LTZ.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

JediSamReye said:


> " LT model, not the basic LS. 1.4 liter Turbo and 6 speed automatic rated at 38 mpg hwy.
> RS Sport upgrade includes Rear Spoiler, Rocker Panels, and Chrome Door Handles"
> 
> He says it in the ad?


Not quite sure what your saying here.. If you are trying to say it is an RS model because he included what the RS pkg comes with then it still isn't an RS as the RS pkg comes with a unique front and rear fascia, upgraded gauge cluster (it has chrome trim like the LTZ), spoiler, side skirts and sport suspension. The Cruze that he has for sale was an LT that he stuck some skirts on and put RS badges on. The front and rear fascia's are NOT the RS model bumper covers, also it does not have the upgrade gauges.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

It would be cheaper to buy a 2011 LT RS then buy a new LS and put in all the RS upgrades minus the engine.

Don't forget the cruzeiro LS does not have cruise control.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

DeanHensler said:


> Can someone tell me why this RS doesn't have the RS nose on it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you seen the movie Meet the Parents where Mr Jinx the cat is lost and Ben Stiller goes out and finds a similar looking cat at the pound and paints his tail to pass him off as Mr Jinx. Same thing. Don't you just love how anyone can put just about anything on Ebay and say it is anything and unless you know better.......... For all we know it may actually have a 1.8 engine also with LT wheels. That is definitely not an RS steer clear!.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Patman said:


> Have you seen the movie Meet the Parents where Mr Jinx the cat is lost and Ben Stiller goes out and finds a similar looking cat at the pound and paints his tail to pass him off as Mr Jinx. Same thing. Don't you just love how anyone can put just about anything on Ebay and say it is anything and unless you know better.......... For all we know it may actually have a 1.8 engine also with LT wheels. That is definitely not an RS steer clear!.


The fact that it is a LS with some RS parts is not the reason why you should avoid the car. If it were priced better I'd say go for it. However the parts tacked on do not make up for the fact that the engine sucks. I did a check and in the local area by that car for sale on ebay you can get what looks like a base 2LT with no RS package or a decked out 1LT for $88 cheaper. You heard that right. The LT comes with cruise control, the turbo engine, and what looks like leather seats. I'd go for those features over some side skirts and a lip spoiler any day.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

I won't be buying either of those cars. I want an RS because of the way the nose looks on them. 

Now I just need to find a used RS at a reasonable price.

Thanks for all the information everyone has provided. I learned a lot in a short period of time. I think we can consider this topic dead.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

DeanHensler said:


> I won't be buying either of those cars. I want an RS because of the way the nose looks on them.
> 
> Now I just need to find a used RS at a reasonable price.
> 
> Thanks for all the information everyone has provided. I learned a lot in a short period of time. I think we can consider this topic dead.


I wish you best of luck, but finding a used RS may not be that easy.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes I am seeing the challenge already, thus the reason for creating this topic in the first place.

It appears that the RS package is only about $700 extra when buying a brand new cruze. Why would anyone NOT get the RS package for that price? In my opinion, it makes the cruze look a TON better.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

There are no used LT or LTZ models available with the RS package in the california area.

If you are up for a long drive you can get this Black Granite 2011 LTZ with RS. It doesn't look like it has a sunroof and doesn't have navigation though. You can get it for $22,977 with 14,441 miles on it. To be honest though I got a 2012 Black Granite LTZ RS with Nav, pioneer speakers, and a sun roof for $25,500 with 15 miles on it. If you can afford the few thousand more I would say buy a new one instead.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Besides my RS package adds about 50hp......oh yeah!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DeanHensler said:


> It appears that the RS package is only about $700 extra when buying a brand new cruze. Why would anyone NOT get the RS package for that price? In my opinion, it makes the cruze look a TON better.


I also think it may have an aerodynamic advantage with the lower front end. compare the RS cruzes on fulley.com to other no eco models & you will start to notice they get better MPG on average. Ever look at the front end of the 2013 Malibu eco? looks very similar to the RS packaged cruze. 

I only got an RS package for the fog lights originally, it was $300 for dealer installed fog lights so not that much more to just buy the RS package.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

DeanHensler said:


> Why would anyone NOT get the RS package for that price? In my opinion, it makes the cruze look a TON better.


Because I have an ECO... I bought a 2012 ECO & the RS package was/is not available on the ECO models. I've made my own mods to get it to RS looks, but still have not gotten the side skirts, but those will be my next purchase. Leaning toward







these & not the dealer available skirts, but either would still need to be painted to match.


----------



## Novakane (Nov 27, 2013)

DeanHensler said:


> Yes I am seeing the challenge already, thus the reason for creating this topic in the first place.
> 
> It appears that the RS package is only about $700 extra when buying a brand new cruze. Why would anyone NOT get the RS package for that price? In my opinion, it makes the cruze look a TON better.



I wish there was more useful feedback regarding the fitment of a RS front cover on a non RS car. The reason why anyone would NOT get the RS package is because geniuses at GM don't offer the diesel with the RS package. Thanks GM.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Novakane said:


> I wish there was more useful feedback regarding the fitment of a RS front cover on a non RS car. The reason why anyone would NOT get the RS package is because geniuses at GM don't offer the diesel with the RS package. Thanks GM.


The diesel just like the ECO has lower front grill shutters, also all non-RS cruze have a slightly narrower and flipped shaped lower grill. Because of the grill shutters I would think there might be some fitment issues, otherwise I would see no reason someone could not put the RS front end on another cruze model.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From what I gather, retrofitting shutters on a RS bumper is not as simple as calling a politician a liar. Besides that wheels, chrome gage bezel, diamond weave silver dash pieces (I gues LTZ) painted mirrors, chrome window trim non black and white interior sound deadening, vanity mirrors and suspension would be the diff between the LS and RS model 1.4 Cruze. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## flysti06 (Oct 24, 2013)

the uni-sides (rocker area) from rs to non rs differ also....


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

flysti06 said:


> the uni-sides (rocker area) from rs to non rs differ also....


Correct, there are many addition holes into the side of the rocker panels and that is why I didn't want the RS package(future rust areas).
I like the fascias and interior changes in the RS however.


----------



## Novakane (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah, it doesn't bother me to not get the rocker panels and little differences here and there, but the front bumper cover on the RS is a nice touch vs the standard front cover on Eco/Diesel. I wonder if removing the shutters all together will throw codes. probably. I doubt the gain in mpg via shutters was worth the R&D and production cost anyway. Maybe just leave the actuator plugged in and leave the shutters off...sigh... or gm could just get it together and offer the RS package for diesels...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Novakane said:


> Yeah, it doesn't bother me to not get the rocker panels and little differences here and there, but the front bumper cover on the RS is a nice touch vs the standard front cover on Eco/Diesel. I wonder if removing the shutters all together will throw codes. probably. I doubt the gain in mpg via shutters was worth the R&D and production cost anyway. Maybe just leave the actuator plugged in and leave the shutters off...sigh... or gm could just get it together and offer the RS package for diesels...


Shutters throw codes but I beleve a tuner can disable them. RS also involved a comletely difrent rear suspention for MY 12 and up. Z link isn't as aerodynamic as what we Eco Gas and Eco Diesel have granted I would rather have it.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

We were "tagged" in stop and go traffic and I upgraded to a RS rear bumper cover.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

LS cruze with a RS front bumper.There just bumpers,they come from the same car so they do fit.Rear will fit also,also do the sideskrits.


----------

